
PhD candidate made a skirt out of rejection letters - EndXA
https://eu.lansingstatejournal.com/story/news/2019/10/15/msu-michigan-state-graduate-student-rejection-letters-phd-defense-caitlin-kirby/3977920002/
======
smulloni
There exist at least these two books made of rejection letters:

[https://www.barrelhousemag.com/shopone/thanks-and-sorry-
and-...](https://www.barrelhousemag.com/shopone/thanks-and-sorry-and-good-
luck-rejection-letters-from-the-eyeshot-outbox-by-lee-klein)

and this one, in which the book is constituted by letters rejecting the book
itself:

[http://www.beardofbees.com/pubs/The_More_You_Reject_Me_the_B...](http://www.beardofbees.com/pubs/The_More_You_Reject_Me_the_Bigger_I_Get.pdf)

~~~
yellowapple
> Luring people into answering (and implicitly asking) an “unasked existential
> ques-tion” by contacting them about your conceptual book? In some ways it
> soundslike you’re a meta-author using editors as writing tools; in other
> ways it soundslike you’re just lazily getting editors to write a book for
> you. Please take this asconfirmation that I will not be writing any material
> for your book.

Hahaha the irony here is delicious.

------
SketchySeaBeast
I like the message, though thinking back to the number of jobs I've been
rejected for, 17 seems like the tip of the ice berg when it comes to possible
rejection.

~~~
notus
Are you doing like thoughtful and tailored cover letters for each position or
spamming your resume at them? If I take my time with applications and talk
about their product in the cover letter I tend to almost always get a
response. When I shotgun blast my resume at people I get very little response.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I was just thinking back to when I was brand new - my first job was 4 long
months of sending out resumes.

------
nevi-me
The site requires answering a survey, which I didn't. This brought up an
ethics scenario:

A website puts a very click-batey title, and gates the article/content with a
survey. What happens after a person fills in the survey, and they find the
content to be anti-climatic, or even outright incorrect?

~~~
gbear605
Hm, when I visited there wasn’t a survey, but there were some pretty bad ads.
Perhaps one of them redirected you to a survey?

------
lifestyleguru
What doesn't accept me makes me stronger.

------
IshKebab
Nice, I guess. Odd way to make the point that being rejected 17 times is fine
though.

------
lacampbell
That's not healthy. Rejection is a part of life. The best response is to
accept it, assess whether it warrants an adaption, and move on.

If you think I'm being harsh, picture this - what if a man made a fedora out
of the profile pictures of all the women that had rejected him on tinder? Same
principle really.

~~~
3JPLW
Did you read the article? She wore the skirt as she defended her thesis. FTA:

> She defended her Ph.D. dissertation in the handcrafted regalia, not in
> spite, but to show that rejection is a natural part of the process in
> achieving goals.

~~~
lacampbell
I did, and I think she doth protest too much.

Again, picture the picture-fedora. What if the dude told you "it's just a
natural part of the process of achieving goals" ? Would you think to yourself
"wow there's a well rounded individual who handled that well"? Or would you
think he was a fucking weirdo?

~~~
3JPLW
Why do you think your analogy is at all comparable?

